# Congenital Echo CPT Codes



## SADLERJ (Feb 5, 2009)

CCI has a new edit in our system that states 93325 is bundled with 93320 but 93325 does not bundle with 93321?  Shouldn't the edit be consistent to alway bundle with 93320(complete) and 93321(limited)? My coding software bundles this on the professional side and not the facility side? Is this new edit correct?  I'm not understading why the description for 93320 does not state with or without color doppler.


----------

